# Ideas for pen blank scraps?



## wcoyote (Sep 23, 2008)

Anyone have any ideas about what I could do with the 1 inch or so scraps I have left over from turning a pen?  Can I glue them together?  With what?  Any ideas would be greatly appreciated.

Jason


----------



## hewunch (Sep 23, 2008)

wcoyote said:


> Anyone have any ideas about what I could do with the 1 inch or so scraps I have left over from turning a pen?  Can I glue them together?  With what?  Any ideas would be greatly appreciated.
> 
> Jason



Yep glue them together. Make sure they are smooth first (might need to sand to 120 or so). Use titebond or Med CA (thick will work too). Also, you can cut different angles to get a neat effect.


----------



## JayDevin (Sep 23, 2008)

Jason, 

Let us intruduce you to CASTING!!!

You too can be your own Dr Frankenblank!!!


----------



## LostintheWoods (Sep 23, 2008)

One word-----SEGMENTATION! Glue and clamp pieces w/ CA or woodworkers' glue.


----------



## Skye (Sep 23, 2008)

Custom centerbands.


----------



## clthayer (Sep 23, 2008)

I like to use them for centerbands on slimlines.


----------



## wdcav1952 (Sep 23, 2008)

I keep all of mine in a box. :biggrin::biggrin::biggrin:


----------



## ldb2000 (Sep 23, 2008)

I have several boxes with all different sizes and shapes and colors . No , not the boxes , they are all brown and square , the cutoff pieces in the boxes .


----------



## JAB1 (Sep 23, 2008)

Last week, I took them and cut them about 1/4 " thick.  I used my Texas woods...ie...mesquite, pecan, madrone, escarpement black cherry.  Used Monty's epoxy and clamped them....made a gorgeous pen......

Moral of story....do not throw them away...make a segmented pen....Allan


----------



## workinforwood (Sep 24, 2008)

Or you can make none pen items, like buttons, beads, and god knows how many other things you could do.


----------



## Vince_Hoffmann (Sep 25, 2008)

wcoyote said:


> Anyone have any ideas about what I could do with the 1 inch or so scraps I have left over from turning a pen? Can I glue them together?


 
Oh yes..  Anything you can imagine (and glue together) you can turn :biggrin:


----------



## Wolfcoast (Sep 27, 2008)

I use them for these.  

http://www.woodcraft.com/family.aspx?familyid=7285


----------



## nava1uni (Sep 27, 2008)

Glue them together on tubes and make pens, key rings, and I also use them to make custom bands.


----------



## fyrcaptn (Sep 27, 2008)

*pen 'scraps'*

in the pith  (pen in the hat) swap that was recently done, I got a beautiful pen and extra blank made from small pieces that were segmented and glues into a herringbone pattern. 
I'm not much on computing but in the pith thread there were pics.


----------

